# pregnant dog nutrition?



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

im getting my 2 yr old gsp bread right now, and i was wondering if there are any special nutritional needs i need to address during pregnancy and nursing. this is my first litter, and other than a mut pet that i had when i was a kid, i dont have any experience with welping a litter.

thanks, Bo


----------



## gundogdoc (Sep 4, 2006)

Here is an article I wrote on the subject from my website: http://www.gundogdoc.com/library/reproduction_nutrition.html

Joe


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

get some DHA and Fish oil for brain growth, might get some arguments about it, but what could it hurt? Feed it to the mother and start the pups on it when they are ready for some solids... i don't know if any science has gone into that, but like I said it's worth trying.... my experience from this was pretty good, only my first dog I have trained, but he surprises me how smart he is (ran to the door to piss the third day home. never messed in his kennel...) good luck


----------



## gundogdoc (Sep 4, 2006)

There has been extensive research on DHA and brain development. Most manufacturers add it to foods intended for breeding females and puppies.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

thank you both very much. i was considering giving a supplement, however after reading the article, i can understand why this could be a bad choice. i need to pick up food soon, so i will talk to my dealer and see about getting a food intended for pregnancy. currently, i feed pmi exclusive adult. it is 26.5/17 i believe. do you think it would be a good idea to go to the performance which is 30/20 during the pregnancy? i feed the performance during hunting season.

i have never heard of dha, what is it, and what are its supposed benefits.

thanks again, Bo


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

i have an idea, I'ma start a post and see what the public believe


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Just find a good premium dog food that is high quality and give her however much she feels like eating. Don't supplement her with vitamins and minerals, extra meat, etc. while she is PG....It could result in pups that are overly large and make for a difficult whelping for her. A high quality dog food is all she needs. After the pups are born she might not have much of an appetite for a few days....that's normal, but make sure she gets a lot of calories while she is nursing. After the pups are born give her a daily Vitamin supplement. You might also want to give her a calcium supplement such as Pet-Cal while she is nursing. I add vegetable oil to the dry kibble for my dogs that are nursing to add calories and to stimulate their appetite. Sometimes even that will not get them to eat enough....if that happens I mix in canned dog food with their kibble. I've not had a dog that wouldn't gobble up the canned food/kibble mix. A litter of pups is a real drain on a nursing dog..... It's extremely important to get them to eat as much as possible. Keep an eye on her teats and mammory glands for mastitis also....it's very common in nursing dogs.

After the pups are born, have your vet check her out to make sure there are no retained placentas or pups...He may give her a shot of oxytocin also. Keep the pups warm...very warm. Most pups that die, die because they become chilled, so be sure you have a warm dry area for you pups. My pups are whelped in the house and I keep them in for about 3 weeks so I can keep an eye on them. Scrub the whelping box dailing with a disinfectant. The Mom will keep it pretty clean for the first few weeks, but you still need to keep it scrubbed.

If you have any other questions, let me know!! Good Luck.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

eagle pack


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Why are you breeding her?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

so she'll have pups. at least thats the expected outcome.

this may be the only litter i ever have, i wanna see how it goes. i may also get into training more seriously. i may be keeping a male from this litter, im not sure yet. right now i dont have the space to kennel several dogs, but i hope to in the near future. my old dog cant really hunt anymore, and this female is great, but i wish i would have done a few things different starting her.

im not a field trialer, and these arent field trial dogs. they are smaller, close working mild mannered hunting lines. they handle very easily, and make good companion dogs.


----------

